# Notable pros who shoot high let off for target?



## colinGarchery (Aug 17, 2020)

Anybody know if any pros who prefer shooting really low holding weight and are successful?


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Chris Perkins runs 80% mods at 59# for most of his setups. Levi has shot low holding weight from time to time but he's back at 18-19# i believe. Pretty sure Jesse Broadwater runs about 16# on his TRX36. I think Kyle Douglas runs about 17 on his citations but I could be mistaken there. Not sure of anyone else off the top of my head.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

I haven't shot a compound in years, but I was under the impression with a 60# peak weight limit in most shoots for compound archers and 60-70% let-off that they all are pretty much shooting a pretty minimal holding weight. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## colinGarchery (Aug 17, 2020)

Bob Furman said:


> I haven't shot a compound in years, but I was under the impression with a 60# peak weight limit in most shoots for compound archers and 60-70% let-off that they all are pretty much shooting a pretty minimal holding weight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


I'm more referring to 85% to 90% area, holding around 12 lbs or less


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Bob Furman said:


> I haven't shot a compound in years, but I was under the impression with a 60# peak weight limit in most shoots for compound archers and 60-70% let-off that they all are pretty much shooting a pretty minimal holding weight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Yes, the correct answer is all of them. Unlike 98% of the rest of us, they're not overbowed and overweighted even if there weren't the 60lb peak weight limit. Which is the real reason they got to that level in the first place. Not so much the letoff.....

lee.


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

baller said:


> Chris Perkins runs 80% mods at 59# for most of his setups. Levi has shot low holding weight from time to time but he's back at 18-19# i believe. Pretty sure Jesse Broadwater runs about 16# on his TRX36. I think Kyle Douglas runs about 17 on his citations but I could be mistaken there. Not sure of anyone else off the top of my head.


Just saw a post from Perkins on instagram where he went through his current 3D set up. Shooting 65# with 75% mods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caden (Jun 14, 2018)

James Lutz has almost no holding weight. I wanna say 6 but I could be mistaken.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

baller said:


> Chris Perkins runs 80% mods at 59# for most of his setups. Levi has shot low holding weight from time to time but he's back at 18-19# i believe. Pretty sure Jesse Broadwater runs about 16# on his TRX36. I think Kyle Douglas runs about 17 on his citations but I could be mistaken there. Not sure of anyone else off the top of my head.


Chris shoots about 66lb with 17-20b holding, Kyle shoots 66lb with 24lb holding, Tim shoots 68lb with 21lb, Chance shoots 60-65lb with 12-15lb, Jacob Marlow shoots 60lb with 15lb holding, Jesse was shooting 60lb with 14lb but now is at 66lb holding 16lb...... myself like many other pro's shoot 60-65lb holding 13-16lb, holding weight is relative to how much stabilizer weight you are running, Kyle holds 24lb with 26oz on both front & back, where I hold 14.5lb with 4oz front & 12oz back.... I've tried 17-20lb holding weight with 12-18oz front & 20-30oz back, it shoots good but I cant shoot that for long

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

legion_archery said:


> Chris shoots about 66lb with 17-20b holding, Kyle shoots 66lb with 24lb holding, Tim shoots 68lb with 21lb, Chance shoots 60-65lb with 12-15lb, Jacob Marlow shoots 60lb with 15lb holding, Jesse was shooting 60lb with 14lb but now is at 66lb holding 16lb...... myself like many other pro's shoot 60-65lb holding 13-16lb, holding weight is relative to how much stabilizer weight you are running, Kyle holds 24lb with 26oz on both front & back, where I hold 14.5lb with 4oz front & 12oz back.... I've tried 17-20lb holding weight with 12-18oz front & 20-30oz back, it shoots good *but I cant shoot that for long*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Before what happens....if you don't mind saying.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

TNMAN said:


> Before what happens....if you don't mind saying.


Guess I'm not following what you mean ""before what happens"" ??

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

legion_archery said:


> Guess I'm not following what you mean ""before what happens"" ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


" I've tried 17-20lb holding weight with 12-18oz front & 20-30oz back, it shoots good *but I cant shoot that for long"

What happens when you shoot the heavy bars?*


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

TNMAN said:


> " I've tried 17-20lb holding weight with 12-18oz front & 20-30oz back, it shoots good *but I cant shoot that for long"
> 
> What happens when you shoot the heavy bars?*


Oh ok lol.... I'm ok to shoot that much for 3d because we have 10+ minutes between shots but for indoors I struggle with that much weight because I generally shoot a Vegas end in about 1 minute and a 5 spot end in 1.5 minute so it wears on me... I've found that I shoot a very relaxed and faster shot for indoor the best, so I usually shoot 12-14lb holding weight with a 30" front bar with 3-5oz and a 15" back bar with 12-14oz, with this setup on a Vegas face I can average 300 w/25-29X (I've yet to shoot a 30X) 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

